# Walther P99 year of manufacture



## patcrotty

Are there markings on a Walther P99 that tells what year the gun was manufactured? If so are they in code and how is the code read?
Some P99 have a small scooped out section on the sides of the slide above the rails near the muzzel where others are smooth. This is where the WALTHER curved trade mark is imprinted. Which models have this shape?
Help,Thanks, Pat


----------



## Shipwreck

There are 2 letter date codes. 

A	B	C	D	E	F	G	H	I	K
0	1	2	3	4	5	6	7	8	9


So - AE is 2004 (04). KG would be 1996 (96). Understand

All the P99s had a closed accessory rail and the small bump under the triiger THRU 2003. Then, in 2004, they changed the frame. It had an open rail under the barrel, but still had the short magazine release. They also reshaped the trigger guard. Then, in 2005, the changed the frame again. It now has a longer magazine release lever, and the trigger guard was just slightly reshaped again. All P99s made since 2005 have this newest variation to the frame.

I have a 2004 compact P99 A/S, and a 2006 fullsize P99 A/S


----------



## Martini13

The indented slide fronts are for the 9 MM, and the straight slides are for the 40 S&W. They are beefed up for the larger round.:smt1099


----------

